

Ask HN: Any way to borrow a Macbook? - Diamons

I basically made an app for iOS using Phonegap and want to release it to the app store. I tried to use the macs at university but they require admin access to install XCode. So sort of in a bind here, and really need to release this app into the app store soon.<p>Is there any way to say borrow a Mac very cheap online? I just need to do a remote session in to use XCode and build + submit the app. Or if you&#x27;d be so kind enough to let me do a join.me on a Macbook you own with XCode for about an hour, I would be more than grateful.
======
gkuan
Have you looked into PhoneGap Build (free for a single app)
[https://build.phonegap.com/](https://build.phonegap.com/) and instructions
for getting certificates on Windows
[http://help.adobe.com/en_US/as3/iphone/WS144092a96ffef7cc-37...](http://help.adobe.com/en_US/as3/iphone/WS144092a96ffef7cc-371badff126abc17b1f-8000.html)?

~~~
Diamons
To submit the app don't I need a macbook ?

~~~
gkuan
No, unfortunately, you still need a Mac to run Application Loader (a download
from iTunes Connect), the very last step. This wasn't always the case. Would
MacOS X on VirtualBox be sufficient for this? If not, contact me at my login
at cs.uchicago.edu and maybe I can work out something you can remote into.

------
vikp
I can't vouch for this service at all, but it looks like it would meet your
needs: [http://www.macincloud.com/](http://www.macincloud.com/)

~~~
Diamons
I saw this. Unfortunately the $30 up front for the month is quite steep for
me.

------
namenotrequired
Did you find something? You could try Peerby -
[https://peerby.com/](https://peerby.com/)

